# Wildsau-Marathon 2010



## Runnerfahrer (25. August 2010)

Zur Erinnerung: Am kommenden Samstag dem  28.08.10 findet wieder der einzigartige Wildsau-Marathon statt.Eine Veranstaltung die man nicht verpassen sollte .Weitere Infos unter:http://www.warndt-biker.de/


----------



## medicus41 (25. August 2010)

Habe bislang nur gutes darüber gehört. Werd am Samstag dabei sein und freu mich schon. Hoffe nur das der Wettergott mitspielt.

gruss
medi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (25. August 2010)

wenns wetter hält, bin ich auch am start. hoffe mal die lassen mich auch kurz vor acht starten, wollte um halb drei beim mtb-treff am wellness in st. arnual starten


----------



## Runnerfahrer (25. August 2010)

Wir haben auf jeden Fall gutes Wetter bestellt!Hoffen nun das wir es auch bekommen.
Aber wenn es regnet,staubts auch nicht


----------



## Blocko (25. August 2010)

fahre 100% mit. sooo schlimm wird es nicht werden mit dem wetter. top event!


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. August 2010)

Super Veranstaltung, 
die letzten beiden Jahr war es ungewöhnlich trocken. 

Diese Jahr rechne ich mit mehr Gripp auf der Strecke 

Bin schon ganz nervös.


----------



## Blocko (26. August 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Diese Jahr rechne ich mit mehr Gripp auf der Strecke
> ...



 hoffentlich bekommst Du dabei nicht die Grippe


----------



## zeitweiser (27. August 2010)

Der Untergrund wird sehr geschmeidig


----------



## Blocko (27. August 2010)

mist die haben die Homepage aktualisiert und man erfährt nichts mehr über den neuen morgigen Startpunkt! 
wo ist das nochmal genau???


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. August 2010)

Blocko schrieb:


> mist die haben die Homepage aktualisiert und man erfährt nichts mehr über den neuen morgigen Startpunkt!
> wo ist das nochmal genau???



66333 Völklingen Geislautern Schlossstraße

Start ist auch ausgeschildert.


----------



## medicus41 (28. August 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für diese toll organisierte und durchgeführte Veranstaltung. Organisatorisch war von der Anmeldung über die Verpflegung bis hin zum Waschplatz alles perfekt. Wetter hat auch schön mitgespielt, besser gehts nicht. Strecke war prima ausgewählt und perfekt ausgeschildert. Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.

Für alle welche sie gerne nachfahren wollen habe ich die 39er bei GPSies hochgeladen.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=draxpmujpxygoafl

gruss
medi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarscha (28. August 2010)

Hi,
war echt ne schöne Strecke und das Wetter war genial. Von Anfang bis Ende nur Sonnenschein!
Dann mach ich mal nen Link zur 60er rein:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ooyzgsgcoduasvlc


----------



## crazyeddie (28. August 2010)

ja, hat wirklich spaß gemacht. nur eins wundert mich - deine runde sieht so aus wie meine erste (höhenprofil), in meiner zweiten gibts aber zwei zacken mehr und zwar bin ich bei km 45,3 auf deinem track nicht nach links in den trail abgebogen, sondern gradeaus rein nach einem kleinen schlenker mit zwei kurzen anstiegen. seltsam, denn in der ersten runde hatte ich noch begleitung und wir waren eigentlich sonst sehr aufmerksam.


----------



## de_hippi (28. August 2010)

war eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung und ist für 2011 direkt in den Terminkalender aufgenommen worden!


----------



## zeitweiser (29. August 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ja, hat wirklich spaß gemacht. nur eins wundert mich - deine runde sieht so aus wie meine erste (höhenprofil), in meiner zweiten gibts aber zwei zacken mehr und zwar bin ich bei km 45,3 auf deinem track nicht nach links in den trail abgebogen, sondern gradeaus rein nach einem kleinen schlenker mit zwei kurzen anstiegen. seltsam, denn in der ersten runde hatte ich noch begleitung und wir waren eigentlich sonst sehr aufmerksam.


Stimmt in der zweiten Runde war die Strecke an einer Stelle irgendwie etwas anders.
Wie immer war der Wildsau wieder eine perfekte Veranstaltung.
Die Änderungen an der Strecke und der neue Startort haben das Ganze sehr gut ergänzt.
Schade, dass von den 320 Startern nur 7 die 120km in Angriff genommen haben. War doch recht einsam auf der zweiten Runde.


----------



## Oberaggi (29. August 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ja, hat wirklich spaß gemacht. nur eins wundert mich - deine runde sieht so aus wie meine erste (höhenprofil), in meiner zweiten gibts aber zwei zacken mehr und zwar bin ich bei km 45,3 auf deinem track nicht nach links in den trail abgebogen, sondern gradeaus rein nach einem kleinen schlenker mit zwei kurzen anstiegen. seltsam, denn in der ersten runde hatte ich noch begleitung und wir waren eigentlich sonst sehr aufmerksam.


Ich glaube den Einstieg zu dem Trail habe ich auch verpasst, aber nach 100m sind mir zum Glück welche entgegengekommen, die es noch gemerkt haben. Das war glaube ich die einzige Stelle, die nicht optimal ausgeschilder war. Sonst war alles rundum perfekt und eine schöne Quälerei. 
Nicht zu vergessen das Wetter und die Strecke war für den Regen der Vortage perfekt in Schuss.
Da gibt es Strecken, die gleichen bei viel weniger Regen einer Sumpflandschaft.


----------



## cpetit (30. August 2010)

War mal wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung. Hatte aber mehr Trails in Erinnerung als ich das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren mitgefahren bin.

Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Hier kommt man zu den Fotos die ich auf der Strecke gemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (30. August 2010)

de_hippi schrieb:


> war eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung und ist für 2011 direkt in den Terminkalender aufgenommen worden!



Ich schließe mich meinem Vorschreiber an.
Super Veranstaltung.
Ich fuhr zum erstenmal bei einer CTF mit und werde im
nächsten Jahr wieder teilnehmen.
Dank an die Organisatoren.


----------

